# RPO Codes



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I got my codes all printed out from the dealer. Just figured I would share and if anyone has a similar truck, they will know what they got. 

Model 2000 Silverado LS 2500HD pickup (yes it is listed from GM as a 2500HD)
AE7-split bench seat
AJ1-deep tinted glass
AU0-keyless entry
AU3-power door locks
A28-sliding rear window
A31-power windows
B30-floor carpet
B32-color keyed floor mats
B71-wheel opening flares
B85-bright body side moldings
C6P-8600 lb gvw
C60-a/c
DK7-custom roof console
D48-electric mirrors
E63-fleetside body
FE9-??
FT2/FT3-torsion bar adjuster
F60-heavy duty front springs
GMC-assembly plant-pontiac east
GT5-4.10 gears
JH6-4 wheel power disc brakes, HD
KC4-engine oil cooling system
KG8-130 amp alternator
KNP-HD aux trans cooler
K34-cruise control
K47-high capacity air cleaner
LQ4- 364 cu in 6.0 liter
MT1-4 speed auto trans (4L80E)
NA4- heavy duty emissions
NF2-federal emission system
NP5-leather wrapped steering wheel
NP8-2 speed active t-case
NZZ-??
PY2-??
PO3-??
TRW-roof mounted lamp
UN0-am/fm cd player
UQ3-enhanced audio speakers
UY7-7 lead trailer wiring
VB3-chrome rear bumper
VG3-front deluxe chrome bumper
VR4-weight dist. hitch
VXS-complete vehicle label
VYU-snow plow prep
V22-deluxe front appearance
X88-Chevrolet conversion
YD3-base equip for sch gvw
YD6-base rear spring
YE9-Silverado
ZY1-solid paint
Z82-HD trailering equipment
Z85-increased chassis pack
1SB-option package 02
11U-lt pewter metallic
12D-graphite custom cloth
12I-graphite interior trim
6GK/7GK torsion bars

I know this is really really long, but it could help someone see what they got on their truck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Took a while to type that one up didn't it Tom? 


I'll help you finish it up by taking care of the question marks. :waving:

FE9- certification- federal emissions

NZZ- sales package- "off road" skid plate

PY2- wheel- 16x6.5

P03- wheel cover- chrome appearance


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah it took a lot longer than it did for them to print it out, lol. Thanks for the extra info!!:waving:


----------

